# Solved: MKRecorder and McAfee Scan



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

I did a McAfee Scan and got 1 item listed as POTENTIALLY unwanted.

Item is listed as MKRecorder

More specifically listed as:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\App Paths\recorder.exe

Since Microsoft Windows is part of the desciption I am thinking this is not something to delete. Any thoughts on keeping or deleting would be helpful.

LAF


----------



## jmcgrath (Apr 26, 2009)

Have you installed the SMART BOARD software on your computer? If you have then it has a RECORDER.EXE application that is completely safe that McAfee is thinking is a malware tool.


----------



## lafnirvana (Mar 11, 2009)

i didn't personally load anything called Smart Board on to my pc

is that something that could have been an auto download from windows
or part of the upgrade i did to msn ver. 8 web browser

i didn't see any program listed as Smart Board when i searched c drive- programs.

and, what is smart board?

LAF


----------

